# Firemans Short Axe



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a cover what I made taday fer my firemans short axe.

Made outa some left over buffalo hide. Eventually I'll add rivets inta the stress areas. Just gotta find where the sam hill I put em!

Not fancy, just a good cover fer a workin mans tool. This axe goes on my CERT pack.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Not bad for an OldCootHillbilly.


----------

